# pb transfert itunes pc vers ipod classic



## Selig (29 Janvier 2012)

Après 1 an de bon fonctionnement, je n'arrive plus à transférer correctement des cd enregistrés sur itunes installé sur mon PC à mon IPOD. certains cd ne sont transférés qu'en partie et j'ai des messages sur mon écran PC "d'un échec synchronisation sur un morceau spécifique". De plus, le message Itunes m'indique que la synchronisation n'a pas réussi alors que celui de l'Ipod m'indique que la synchronisation a réussi???? Si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment faire? Merci


----------



## iPadOne (30 Janvier 2012)

bah cest un PC 5 minutes avant detre mort il etait encore vivant 

est-tu sur que les CD non pas de problème ou que cest pas ton lecteur de CD/DVD


----------



## Selig (31 Janvier 2012)

L'enregistrment se fait correctement, c'est pendant la synchronisation qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche.


----------

